# Elf 502.00??



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

VW recommends the Elf Excellium LDX 5w40 witch is a 502.00 but Elf also has the ELF EXCELLIUM LDX 0W30 and ELF EXCELLIUM FULL-TECH 0W30 witch says that they are a 100% synthetic and meets 502.00
WITCH ONE???
I live in Ohio what would be the best to run?
0w30
0w40
5w30
5w40
I currently run Mobil 1 0w40


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Elf 502.00?? (Hoovw)*

The MANUAL lists the oils, ever read it?


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, I've read the one VW posted online.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Elf 502.00?? (CE)*

In order to meet VW 502 00, all the oils listed have an operating viscosity in the same range (HTHS >3.5)
With that in mind, the 0w30 oil will offer some cold start benefit. 
BTW, Elf will be getting very scarce, replaced by Total. 
Quartz Energy 9000 5w40 
Quartz Energy 9000 0w30
Quartz Ineo MC3 5w30
Quartz Ineo 504/507
All are high end and meet 502 00 specs, be happy that you have so much choice.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Elf 502.00?? (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_The MANUAL lists the oils, ever read it?









The MANUAL does not list the specific brand oil. It does list 5w40 or 5w30 as a recomendation AND at that time (2001), it it was not very stringent in the oil requirements: VW502.00 or API SJ (min), ACEA A3, etc.
However, since the longitudinal 1.8T sludge fiasco, the primary oil requirement is that it meets VW502.00 (of course there are exceptions)
So, it seems the OP has read the manual as well as supplemental information since then--- so don't be too quick to flame someone.


_Modified by GT17V at 10:03 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

I have read up on my oil. I just am trying to find out what is optimal.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hoovw)*

I started to use Elf Excellium NF on my car, always used 5W40.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I started to use Elf Excellium NF on my car, always used 5W40.

Been using LDX/NF 5w40 for about 2 years now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Give it a try I bet you'll like it...


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Elf 502.00?? (GT17V)*

His question was related to what specific weights...since that's a temp thing, there are certainly a chart in the manual describing which oil weight for the expected temp range. This ain't changed in 40+ years of cars, correct weight for the anticipated temps. If it meets the VW specs, it don't matter what brand. The list of VW approved oils is large.....then ya go and look for the best prices...buying oil so much more than whats required is foolish, some exotic magic fluids is a lot of hype. That's why the VW specs. Not mfg claims, but actual science.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Elf 502.00?? (CE)*

you do realize 502.00 specification (prior to 504), no matter what the weight covers all environmental conditions-- VW describes 502.00 as the fixed interval oil for extreme conditions.
Plus, the specification puts restriction on the oil weights anyway.
Bottom line is, as long as it meets 502.00, picking an oil weight is not a concern. 
If you're trying to milk out the fuel economy, then you want to go with a thinner oil that meets 502.00


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info dude!


----------

